# Scratchbuilding drawings and info!



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

I posted this in the Modelmaking forum also, but I know it can apply here too!

For you transition era scratchbuilders and/or if you just like car and loco drawings and specs then here's something for you to look at. 
Google books scanned in a 1951 book (300 pages I believe).

It's called 'Popular picture and plan book of railroad cars and locomotives'
From the people who brought you the Car builders and Loco cyclopedia's

At this url:
http://tinyurl.com/yed7pu4


I stumbled into this once while searching for material......it can be saved to your computer and will forever be yours.

Enjoy!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

All the pages, except page 1 came up blank on my download.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 29 Jan 2010 07:59 PM 
All the pages, except page 1 came up blank on my download. 

Try it again, and let it have plenty of time to download... it make take it a while.


----------



## lincoln pin (Feb 24, 2009)

FYI it is 19.8 megs if you download the pdf version, which allows you to print.


----------

